# Another Boston Sit-Down



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Friday July 27, anytime after 6PM at Churchill's. A guys comin in from California that you may want to meet and greet, not that you need any excuse to sitdown at Churchills. Should be a decent crowd, hope we see you then.

Bill


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I will be there for sure !!!


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

oh man I wish I was in boston right now


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks like a solid dozen so far...


----------



## badhangover (May 24, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> Friday July 27, anytime after 6PM at Churchill's. A guys comin in from California that you may want to meet and greet...


Hey, I never said I was traveling to Boston! :r

That's one of the things I like about joining different cigar boards, 'ya never know what familiar faces you'll bump into... :ss

** edit **
Ahhhh, my detective skillz have uncovered the mystery! Gonna be welcoming Mr BigSmoke, 'eh? I hope you guys have a great time. Show him the town right. Make sure he comes home to CA with an empty wallet!!!


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

I may have some time on the 27th to attend....I gotta check the Downeaster train schedule into Boston, because I hate driving into the city.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Teninx said:


> I may have some time on the 27th to attend....I gotta check the Downeaster train schedule into Boston, because I hate driving into the city.


Hell, we'll just tell the mayor to halt all the traffic for you. The traffic in Boston is always at a standstill anyway. The downeaster is no problem, but the Noreaster can be a bitch.


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

bostnbill said:


> Hell, we'll just tell the mayor to halt all the traffic for you. The traffic in Boston is always at a standstill anyway. The downeaster is no problem, but the Noreaster can be a bitch.


Why thank you.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Teninx said:


> Why thank you.


Just a reminder. If anyone is going to be in Boston on Friday July 27 join us at Churchills anytime after 6. Looking to be a good turnout. See you there.


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

I should be in on this one, sounds like a great time


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Quint said:


> I should be in on this one, sounds like a great time


Brian - call me if you want to go in together.


----------



## Malik23 (Sep 21, 2006)

you had to pick the weekend when I am moving...


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

I am suppose to leave for Boston tonight lets see what happens, have to go see my big sis and take the munchkin I am taking care to see here


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

Landers, get your ass up to Boston. I don't want to hear that you're working.


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

I may be able to get up to Boston on Friday.....would love the chance to herf with some Boston Gorillas.


----------



## bostnbill (Feb 12, 2006)

stevieray said:


> I may be able to get up to Boston on Friday.....would love the chance to herf with some Boston Gorillas.


Hope you can make it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

:tpd:

Be great to meet you.


----------



## Wacco (Jul 14, 2004)

Damn, wish I saw this earlier. I need to leave yesterday to get there by Friday.


----------

